# Which Animal Do You Identify With?



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there!  I'm an anthropology student in college, and I'm going to be conducting a few surveys on this forum for my project on Furry Fandom.  These will be poll threads, like this one.  You don't need to post in the thread to elaborate on your answer or anything if you don't want to.  But if you do provide information and/or vote, please do it honestly.  It will really help my project, and I really appreciate it!

First off, which of the following animals from the poll above do you identify with?  Which one is your totem animal or fursona?

NOTE:  I realize that I didn't mention all mammals, or even all animals.  But I left the option "other" to be filled for those.  If you could, please say what that animal or creature was that fell into the category of "other."  This isn't a perfect list at all, but I just wanted to get a general idea here from this message board.

If you want to check on what kind of category your mammal would fall into, check these websites:

http://www.americazoo.com/goto/index/mammals/classification.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammal_classification


Again, you do not need to reply in the thread.  If you wish to remain anonymous, you can.  Just vote instead, if you'd like.  However, please vote and describe honestly.  Your information will help my project immensely!


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 6, 2008)

Well the type of animal I seem to identify with, in real life, is a snake by both the means of how certen types of snakes behave and by how the chinese years of the animals discribe them.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 6, 2008)

Um... just FYI, as you consider the results of this poll, you might want to keep in mind that fursonas and totem animals can be two very different things.  For some people, there's overlap, but others may have a different fursona (or several fursonas) than their actual totem or guide -- some may have a fursona but use it in a casual (non-spiritual) way, and some don't use fursonas to represent themselves but do have totems/guides (which they may or may not talk about).

Asking which animal a person identifies with may be clear enough to sidestep most of that issue, but I wanted to bring it up just in case.

And, after all, even "fursona" or "avatar" can have different meanings.  There have been other threads around here somewhere, where it's been shown that some people use a furry character merely to represent themselves (just as an online alter ego, with the same personality as the person), others build backstories for their character and/or use it to RP, and others create a character that might be "played" by them online but doesn't really represent who they are (or only represents some aspect of their personality, and is actually very different from the person in real life).

Just my two cents, and based only on my own observations, which may be screwed up in their own way...


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 6, 2008)

Bird not because it's one of my main alter-egos but because I identify with them on a personal and spiritual level. Like flying and great heights have always given me a feeling of intense euphoria. I loved birds long before I had a persona made in the liking of one.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 6, 2008)

The rare Quazblorg.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2008)

I do not identify with any animal beyond _Homo sapiens_ on any level spiritually or otherwise. However, I do have an anthropomorphic wolf avatar that represents me within the furry community.


Perhaps you should clarify just exactly what you survey is asking or modify your survey categories. I wish to know if I'm part of the desired sample or not.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 6, 2008)

I seemed to identify in RL with Dino despite the fact that a was born in
the Chinese Horoscope of Horses.
I am addicted dino's and dragon's feet and jaws, so much that I bite and
walk digi grade a lot unconsciously.

BTW, I also find it interesting that people use the word "avatar" to represent their present selves since the word originally have the close meaning to "birth" ,which should signify the rebirth version of yourselves. For me I use avatar for what I wanted and trying to be, not the present me or some random cool pictures. 

Same goes for the totem animal which give another choice of animal for some people. So they should be asked separately.

Also just like Poetigress said, fursona in my opinion means your present state and should fit in the question "identify with" better than an avatar. However, since mine are the same, there are no problem in picking the choice.

To Conclude: I suggest that "animal identifying", "animal avatar", and"totem animal" would better be asked in separate polls, not mixing them up. It's tickling me somehow, hope you understand my view.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Um... just FYI, as you consider the results of this poll, you might want to keep in mind that fursonas and totem animals can be two very different things.  For some people, there's overlap, but others may have a different fursona (or several fursonas) than their actual totem or guide -- some may have a fursona but use it in a casual (non-spiritual) way, and some don't use fursonas to represent themselves but do have totems/guides (which they may or may not talk about).
> 
> Asking which animal a person identifies with may be clear enough to sidestep most of that issue, but I wanted to bring it up just in case.
> 
> ...



No, no; I think that's an important point.  Thank you for clarifying that.  This is just one example of one of the many things that I want to understand in my project.  

I guess what I mean is more the totem animal.  More about personality and what led one to be a furry.  I hope that helps.  But yeah, I can see why this can be a confusing thread.  

I'll make more polls (and more precise ones) soon enough.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 6, 2008)

Should have made it multiple choice.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 6, 2008)

Duckman said:
			
		

> I guess what I mean is more the totem animal.  More about personality and what led one to be a furry.



So to clarify... you're looking for responses from people in the furry community who do identify spiritually (to some degree, either alone or in concert with other spiritual beliefs) with a particular animal?  In other words -- people who view "furry" as having a spiritual/identity component for them, more than just a hobby or entertainment?


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Duckman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.

But I see how there can be multiple answers for one person.

Is there any way to edit the poll to make it multiple choice?  I can't seem to do that, but can a moderator?  If not, this thread can be locked, and I can make a new one.  I'm sorry for the confusion, everyone.  But this is what I'm trying to learn about the fandom.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2008)

Our fandom is probably one of the most complicated, varied, and fucked up ones out there. 

I don't have a "totem animal," "spirit guide," or even a fursona (though I'm probably going to end up making one soon :/), but I just voted for "bird" before reading any of the posts, just because I happen to identify with birds.

I would have voted "other" for Dalek, but I'm sure that joke is getting old by now.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 6, 2008)

hmmm...lets see. Since I remember, my totem animal matches my personality directly (sometimes to the point that it is scary). To be more specific than the poll btw, i best identify myself in this such manner: My behavior and personality- Kit Fox/ Fursona- Kit Fox/ Totem- Fox.....btw, also for the sake of your project, i do follow my guide totem through daily life. Makes it easier to deal with people and it has never let me down in terms of making good or bad decisions.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 6, 2008)

ZenryuDoC said:
			
		

> hmmm...lets see. Since I remember, my totem animal matches my personality directly (sometimes to the point that it is scary). To be more specific than the poll btw, i best identify myself in this such manner: My behavior and personality- Kit Fox/ Fursona- Kit Fox/ Totem- Fox.....btw, also for the sake of your project, i do follow my guide totem through daily life. Makes it easier to deal with people and it has never let me down in terms of making good or bad decisions.



Just to add on to my previous reply, if anyone wants to know this is my totem info:

[align=center]*The Fox*[/align]
[align=left]There are several different species of fox, but they all share the extreme cleverness and cunning that gave rise to the expression, "sly as a fox." Fox speaks of the need to develop the art of camouflage, invisibility, and shape shifting. It is agile, skilled, and unpredictable.

A fox being pursued by hounds will run across the tops of walls, cross streams diagonally, double back on its trail, run in circles and do anything to break the trail of its scent. It has a great ability to outwit both predators and prey. Fox teaches us how to slip out of unpleasant situations quietly and unnoticed. 
Those with fox as a totem are often clever and witty but must remember to keep their crafty and clever nature balanced or it could backfire. Fox can also suggest that your actions might be too obvious and you need to learn to be more discreet. 
Fox is one of the most uniquely skilled and ingenious animals of nature. Because it is a creature of the night, it is often imbued with supernatural powers. 

*Author Ted Andrews *states that fox are usually seen at dawn and dusk.  Dusk is the beginning of its day, and the dawn its ending. These are the in between times, when the world of magic and the world in which we live intersect. It lives on the edges of forests and open lands, the border areas. Because it is an animal of the between times and places, it can be a guide into the "other" realm. The fox has a long history of magic and cunning associated with it. It can move in and out of situations restoring order or causing confusion depending on the situation. 

If fox is your totem pay attention to the way it moves and follow its lead. This is a powerful medicine to have and those that it belongs to should learn to use its skills for the benefit of all, including you. [/align]


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh heh... to make it even more complicated, I'll elaborate on my answer.  I don't 'believe' in the soul or spirits or anything of a religious nature, so I don't really have a 'totem animal' or anything like that.  But I do identify with foxes on a deeper level than just liking them a lot.  From what I've read, I have a lot of their personality traits, and sometimes I even act like them a little bit (I jump real easily, turn my head to look at things that make noises or quick motions, spend most of my time alone and don't enjoy socializing as much as other dogs... people.  Other people).  Sometimes it makes it hard for me to get along effectively with others.  
Not sure what it is, but I hesitate to say I have a 'spiritual connection' with them.  But it is something.  So there's an entirely different level for you to contemplate.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like this thread is turning out for the better, then.  This is extremely helpful information.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 6, 2008)

To be honest I don't really identifie with any animal. I are human. I don't do the whole otherkin-theariean, spiritual connection mumbo jumbo. If I was one I would be a hyena, I laugh like one, if something happens to soem one like they fall or trip Ill crack up laughing. My mom used to call me her little hyena. But personally I find the whole sprititual connection kinda of wierd, but who am I to judge?

But if I HAD to pick, I would identifie with dogs most.(I grew up around breaders)


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 6, 2008)

I is A tiger... Hear me RAWRRRRRRRRR!!!!

And i believe its spelt.. Feline, Not felid... Just pointing it out... Sorry o.o...


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 6, 2008)

I is A tiger... Hear me RAWRRRRRRRRR!!!!

And i believe its spelt.. Feline, Not felid... Just pointing it out... Sorry o.o... Same with Canine.. dont worry about it , mistakes happen? unless it was intended =P


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Rokye Ralin said:
			
		

> I is A tiger... Hear me RAWRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> And i believe its spelt.. Feline, Not felid... Just pointing it out... Sorry o.o... Same with Canine.. dont worry about it , mistakes happen? unless it was intended =P



Felid refers to members of the family, whereas feline is the genus, to my knowledge.  Colloquially, the two words are generally interchangeable.  But feline (and in the case of canid, canine) are certainly the more common terms.  I was honestly flip-flopping on which term to use before posting it, actually.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm, i didnt actuaually know that, Well, its your topic, im sure you know whats best ^^


----------



## Jelly (Mar 6, 2008)

[off-topic]


			
				Duckman said:
			
		

> Rokye Ralin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genus of what?

I think what you're referring to is a "subfamily," which usually has the ending of "-nae" as opposed to "-dae." It's usually a taxonomic nod group, displays a split in taxonomy in the field, or is used to group living species away from extinct species of families.

The More You Know. *star*

...ugh.

If you think that's silly now, wait until you have to take biological anthropology. You'll have a grand old time!
[/off-topic]


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> [off-topic]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that would make more sense, seeing how Panthera is the genus for lions, tigers, etc., not feline.    Thanks for correcting me on that.


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

Duckman said:
			
		

> But I see how there can be multiple answers for one person.
> 
> Is there any way to edit the poll to make it multiple choice?  I can't seem to do that, but can a moderator?  If not, this thread can be locked, and I can make a new one.  I'm sorry for the confusion, everyone.  But this is what I'm trying to learn about the fandom.


Can't recall if it's possible to change to multiple choice once a poll has started: will keep an eye out for someone to do so, if poss., or lock/restart if not.
It might be best to state a maximum number of choices, though. 

It is certainly possible to have more than one, not least where there's a RL animal and mythical in that mix in order to keep at least one foot in reality _(*coughs*)_. (Ounce and gryphon, here).


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

aside: ah, sorry, I kinda took for granted that you might be familiar with the list on http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes ; albeit that's a somewhat lumpy reference both in terms of categories and lack of underlying numeric data. Nonetheless an interesting point of reference, perhaps, and/or for baseline categorisation?


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 6, 2008)

Sir, i voted "other" becuase "Viverrid" was not a possible choice.

On a side note, i found out that this fandom is much deeper than i orriginally thought. My conjecture is that this group will probely never cease to amaze me.

None the less, i supose diversity is one of the reasons i joined. =3


----------



## codewolf (Mar 6, 2008)

changed to multiple, cheers for the heads-up uncia


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 6, 2008)

I relate to felines the most, but in RL, I feel I may relate to homo sapiens the most.


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

codewolf said:
			
		

> changed to multiple, cheers for the heads-up uncia


Looking good; thanks, Matt. 

_*pounces in with previously noted answers*_

d.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 7, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> aside: ah, sorry, I kinda took for granted that you might be familiar with the list on http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes ; albeit that's a somewhat lumpy reference both in terms of categories and lack of underlying numeric data. Nonetheless an interesting point of reference, perhaps, and/or for baseline categorisation?



I've looked a lot at the Furry Wiki, but I'm surprised I didn't come across that article!  Thank you for that link!


----------



## Duckman (Mar 7, 2008)

codewolf said:
			
		

> changed to multiple, cheers for the heads-up uncia



Thank you for fixing that!


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a big freaking cat. I love to be pet, for one, heh heh.

But due to my hair, I'll pretend I'm a lion. Rawr.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 7, 2008)

I chose the reptile option because I am lazzy and enjoy sokaking up the sun. I am a pretty reserved guy theat prefers his own space and would prefer not to have it invaded. I hae a rough but enticeing oter exterior with a personality underneath that can matchwith it.

I took a test some time ag that said i identify with Deer because of creativity and kindness. It fits but I don't know enough about the totem idealology to in order to agree with it or not.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 7, 2008)

By the way, the poll is now multiple choice.  So if anyone feels that they identify with more than one animal, please feel free to select them, and discuss it if you want to.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Mar 8, 2008)

There's a reason why people call me "Tomcat." ;3


----------



## Swampwulf (Mar 10, 2008)

Canid- Canis Rufus, Red Wolf


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

I affiliate with the bear. Not only for...Entertainment purposes, but also on the totem level. It's said the bear has healing...But...I suppose my brutal honesty could conclude into that. As for power...I suppose that could relate to strong will, mental fortitude...And the like...Also...Bears just rock. =3 With the, rawr antics, yet being able to be cute...


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

My fursona is an Alaskan Malamute, because I fell in love with them when my class was studying sled dogs, and I've always wanted to own one.

My 'totem', however, is an eagle. It has always been my dearest dream to fly, and I've constantly had dreams about trying. The best I've been able to do (in my dreams, mind you - I'm not a psychopath) is either float/hover, or jump really high and land hard. In my most recent 'flying' dream, though, I managed to control it and land relatively softly.

I also have the odd dream about running from something, and getting down on all fours and sprinting, because it's faster, but that's not terribly relevant, since I'm completely human in those dreams.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 11, 2008)

I think ungulates (specifically the deer) are the one species I relate to the most, though I don't know the real reason why. I think partly because I share some of their personality traits, such as often times  being shy, sensitive and gentle, though they're also very graceful, majestic and have good looks.

Hope your project goes well, Duckman.


----------



## fireorca62 (Mar 12, 2008)

Cetacean (whale, porpoise, dolphin,...)*  1 1.22% 

is this saying i'm the only cetancean who took the poll? oh well


----------



## harpier (Mar 23, 2008)

I voted reptile, because I identify myself mostly with pterosaurs.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I do think I'm like a Fox. I'm really cautious and usually wind my way around conversations. If someone says something to me I usually confuse them with something and get off topic if I don't want to talk about that.

Sometimes when I walk up to my friends they don't noticed that I'm there because I suppose I have really subtle and quiet movements..

-Onyx


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 23, 2008)

well for me it all ways been the wolf cuse it a carnivor like me
and it all take care of it group and it also a loner


----------



## Kasseth (Mar 24, 2008)

I have always identified with lizards and reptiles, even from my earliest years.  Saw a snake for the first time when I was four years old-- one of my earliest memories --and even then I felt a deep kinship.  I never was the religious type, but if I were I would certainly attribute some deep spiritual significance to it.  As it is, well...  I don't know what the root cause of it is, but I know that it is very deeply ingrained in my psyche.  So much so that I've made an extra effort to be involved in an artistic community despite no background whatsoever in art, merely because it allows me to express that kinship.

Aside from reptiles, I've also been able to identify with sharks, dragons, and dinosaurs, to the point that I could probably have made my "fur"sona any of them.  In addition, though I've never personally seen myself as one, I've been somewhat attracted to gryphons, birds of prey, horses, foxes, and wolves.  Make of that what you will.  The only common thread I can find is that they're all loners, apart from society, often despised by it, and usually high on the food chain.  Except for horses.  I still can't quite figure out how they fit in.


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Mar 24, 2008)

I chose Canine. Not only because they are my top fav but we're not so different. I can identify myself with the 'Red Wolf' (canis rufus) which is the form of my fursona. I read about them on wiki and our lifestyles are very similar.


----------



## RECoyote (Mar 28, 2008)

I had to vote Canid for I have always associated myself with Coyotes. From Wiley to Chico.


----------



## LadyMissie (Mar 28, 2008)

I've felt like I've been more feline than anything since I can remember. I share a lot traits to cats and I've always been attached to them. I guess you could call me a therian. I don't have any attachment to a specific cat I just happen to choose a caracal because I had a lot of common things between us.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 2, 2008)

Take a guess. xD
Anyways, secondary would be Raccoon.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 2, 2008)

I had to say mustelid. They don't really have much going for them, but look closer and they're inquisitive, resourceful, and filled with curiosity. Spend some time around them, and they have the potential to really surprise you. Kinda like me; or I like to think so...


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 2, 2008)

wolf of course.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 2, 2008)

*jumps*

Woah! Don't sneak up behind my post like that.

EDIT: Meant for Easog xD


----------



## Wombat (Apr 2, 2008)

Wombat. :] Northern hairy-nosed to be specific.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 2, 2008)

I identify with felines a lot because of their personality and approach to life and whatever obstacles come their way. Usually, they're calm and keep to themselves but they'll be aggressive if need be.


----------



## Diti (Apr 2, 2008)

Since penguins are not â€œreallyâ€ birds, I chose â€œotherâ€.
I love them because they work in community, and are beautiful.


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

Wolf.... 'nuff said xD (Canid)


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 5, 2008)

Feline, pretty obvious.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 5, 2008)

A lot of furries tend to go for the big, popular groups. You might wonder why, but the explanation is simple.

Canidae have always been close to humans, since we first evolved they've helped us in our hunts and all sorts. It's no wonder we're so close to dogs now, and that's probably why dogs, foxes and wolves appeal to us so much. As for felidae, they've always had an air of mystique about them, and are bright and colourful beasts that we've also domesticated.

I chose to be a wolf simply because I connect with the stereotypical view of them, if only to a small degree.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 5, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> I chose to be a wolf simply because I connect with the stereotypical view of them, if only to a small degree.


Agreed. Plus, they're the most beautiful creatures on the Earth, be it anthro or furry. *shrugs* Just always been a Wolf fan.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 5, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:
			
		

> Hakumei Ookami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone would find it hard to not agree with that, of course


----------



## Rehka (Apr 5, 2008)

You get an ecookie for including "red panda" so I could vote apropriatly instead of 2nd closest >^.^<


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 5, 2008)

Rehka said:
			
		

> You get an ecookie for including "red panda" so I could vote apropriatly instead of 2nd closest >^.^<



One of my best friends is a red panda fur 
I've noticed in the last year they've become a lot more popular


----------



## Rehka (Apr 5, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Rehka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*nods* I've noticed that too... and I tried to pick it because it was unique... oh well, still not as popular as canid or felid... >^.^<;


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 5, 2008)

Not yet, but...


----------



## Rehka (Apr 6, 2008)

True, guess I ya really know with that kind of thing


----------



## spree (Apr 6, 2008)

I Identify as a multicellular creature co existing with billions of bacteria which live outside and inside of my body which keep me alive and keep my body functioning.


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 6, 2008)

Add another one to the list for red panda, joining the underground trend before it becomes mainstream


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

horsey! 

Im a little dog on the inside as well, must admit that


----------



## Sepht (Apr 7, 2008)

I presumed most of the votes will consist of canine and feline animals. I grew up living with dogs so I consider myself a dog person.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 7, 2008)

I identify primarily with all things feline, especially tigers.

However, I was tempted to try clicking a few more options besides the one for felines as I identify well with wolves and dragons as well.

I would end up one confused little tiggy if I hybridized all the animals I identify the most with (though I doubt I'd be as bad as some of the furs I've come across who have created a single fursona that bears traits of half a dozen or more animals).


----------



## Jack (Apr 10, 2008)

canids in general. but my fursona is a folf (fox/wolf hybrid).


----------



## BassMan (Apr 10, 2008)

What's funny is because of my fur color, on Furcadia many players mistake me for a wolf, but I'm actually schnauzer


----------



## Madness (Apr 10, 2008)

I would have to say i most identify with Wolves. Although some mythological creatures have a certain appeal to me to.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 14, 2008)

i cant wait to go to college, im sooooo gonna study anthropology


----------



## Vfox (Apr 14, 2008)

Tough question for many reasons noted. Totem animal is a bit personal to me, but fursona would be canid, specifically a red fox. I grew up in hicksville, so there were lots of foxes to keep me company in the woods or meadows; they are something I've always enjoyed. I would like to relate my personality to a fox or racoon, but I can't claim to be as sharp witted as either one, but I try. I did notice the "other" option, I suppose insects could fall into that catagory, correct? I know they don't have fur, but they are great fun, I have enough of them next to this computer to know. =3


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 15, 2008)

My fursona most definitely falls into the other category. Viverra civettina, or Malabar Large Spotted Civet as it's more commonly known. Very interesting to read up on. Unfortunately, it seems extinction is a possibility in the very near future.


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

Lynx


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

I identify with oxen quite well. :3  I'm strong and stubborn, but I'm very gentle to my family that cares.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 24, 2008)

I would associate myself with squirrels.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 25, 2008)

am i qualified to do another one of these? XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2008)

Reptile, dinosaur to be exact.


----------



## rathiz (May 25, 2008)

tiger is my fursona i like to be alone most of the time that and im a snuggler at heart when im around others


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2008)

You keep pouncing me and snuggling me so i can vouch for that Rath.


----------



## ekedo kun (May 26, 2008)

eke relates well with island foxes ^0^ if u dunno wha they are.... look 'em up on Wikipedia... i feel like i'm one of few, just like the island foxes... not ta mention i act like one without knowing it ^_^' eheh


----------

